# Resistencias y sensor cny70



## bungow (Dic 8, 2007)

Buenas, aquí va alguna tontería que estaré haciendo mal, pero bueno tengo la dudo y la posteo  A ver en todos los esquemas que se usan el cny70 utilizan resistencias de 220 ohms y 10k pero yo he echo unos cálculos y no me da lo mismo porque? de donde salen esos valores?

Mis calculos:
Emisor: R = (V - Vf) / I = (5 - 1.6) / 0.050A = 68 ohms
Foto transistor = 5 / 0.050A = 100 ohms

He empleado las valores máximos que salen en el datasheet http://www.vishay.com/docs/83751/cny70.pdf


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 8, 2007)

La resistencia del fototransistor depende de el uso que le quieras dar, es decir, depende de la intensidad que quieres que deje pasar en funcion del emisor. Y lo demas no se...    

En teoria esta bien, realmente no se .. sniff.


----------



## jim_17 (Dic 16, 2007)

A ver si alguien mas puede aportar algo, por que me parece una question mas que interesante.


----------



## bungow (Dic 17, 2007)

Bueno por la parte del transistor creo que la resistencia es de 10k para que actue tipo pull-up y polarice el transistor pero sigo sin entender porque SIEMPRE salen resistencias de 220 ohms en el emisor


----------



## keros84 (Ago 24, 2009)

buenas bungow.

las resistencias de 220 ohm es para que no se queme el fotodiodo, me explico.

imaginate que tenemos: 5V, a continuación un diodo (IR, rojo, verde....), seguido una resistencia y luego 0V

5V-------------DIODO--------------RESISTENCIA-------OV

El diodo necesita para iluminarse entre 1.7-2.5V (depende del color), si no colocáramos esa resistencia limitadora de tensión caerían los 5V directamente sobre el diodo, entonces verías una luz muy intensa durante un instante y ya tendrías tu diodo fundido. Debido a esto se coloca una resistencia para que caiga una tensión y que no todo caiga en el diodo, evitando que se funda.

ahora viene tu duda, ¿porque 220ohm?

eso depende de la intensidad que circule por esa línea. yo suelo trabajar con microcontroladores que por cada patilla aportan unos 10mA, por lo que supondré que esos 5 V provienen de una patilla de un micro que da una corriente de salida de 10mA

ahora a echar cuentas!
si queremos que caigan unos 1.7V sobre el diodo, debe caer 3.3V sobre la resistencia, a una corriente de 10mA tenemos una resistencia de 330ohm.

sucede que con 1.7V no sea suficiente para el diodo, vamos a dejar que caigan 2.8V sobre el diodo (a más tensión más se iluminará). En este supuesto tenemos que debe caer en la resistencia 2.2V, con una corriente de 10mA, debemos colocar una resistencia de 220ohm.

Las resistencias utilizadas suelen ser 220 ohm (y el diodo se iluminará más) y de 330 ohm (el diodo se iluminará menos), pero deberemos tener en cuenta la tensión aplicada y la corriente que circula para hallar el valor de esa resistencia.

Espero que te haya ayudado, saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 28, 2009)

bungow dijo:


> Buenas, aquí va alguna tontería que estaré haciendo mal, pero bueno tengo la dudo y la posteo  A ver en todos los esquemas que se usan el cny70 utilizan resistencias de 220 ohms y 10k pero yo he echo unos cálculos y no me da lo mismo porque? de donde salen esos valores?
> 
> Mis calculos:
> Emisor: R = (V - Vf) / I = (5 - 1.6) / 0.050A = 68 ohms
> ...


 
Lo que ocurre es que estan tomando los Parámetros: Vf, If, Ic, Máximos de la hoja de datos Adjunta.


Si Fuente de Dc. es de 5 V.
y si en el C Del fototransistor hay una R=10Kohms Por C-E Circulará cuando mucho 5/10,000=500microamp. cuando esté plenamente iluminado por el emisor de luz.

el emisor de luz, si tiene una R = 220 Ohms Circulará cuando mucho 5/220=22.7miliamp. (Vean Fig's 3-6 En hoja de datos).

Ojo: En la hoja de datos en la Fig. 2, estan cambiados el C por El E, No se por qué. Es un error.

saludos
a sus ordenes.


----------

